# Anyone ride Sterling Forest and prefer it to Harriman?



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Was just thinking I've never been up there. Any fans? How does it compare to Harriman?


----------



## geomoney (Oct 9, 2005)

Do you mean the areas around Long Meadow Rd and west on 17A towards Greenwood Lake?


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

When I lived in Ringwood (I grew up there) I used to bike through Sterling on Long Meadow Road in order to get into Harriman. It's a long but mostly pretty gentle uphill road, and used to have good pavement (haven't been there in a few years). Just be aware that if you ride up you have to ride the 4 lane 17A down until you get to Harriman (you can go at car speed most of the way). I usually cranked like a madman to get a headstart up Kanawauke, but I think there are lights at the bottom now. My dad (a real cyclist) used to go the other direction on 17A towards the Monroe/Chester area and liked it.

A bailout is making the right onto 17 and immediately going back into Stirling on Warwick Brook Road, which is very quiet.


----------

